# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Letzte Warnung an alle Raucher
Zitat:
"..._Nur noch wenige Tage, dann werden mit dem allgemeinen Rauchverbot auch die letzten Rückzugsreviere der Nikotinfreunde noch einmal stark reduziert. Als letzte Möglichkeit bliebt dabei oft nur der Gang ins Freie. Doch dass auch der lebensgefährlich sein kann, beweist dieser mittlerweile schon legendäre Anti-Raucher-Spot_..."
http://www.stern.de/politik/panorama/ :Großes Lächeln:  ... 06460.html

----------


## Tommy

Ich warte schon Sehnsüchtig auf das Rauchverbot in Gaststätten! Endlich ist es da! Aber besser Spät als nie! Gegen das Rauchen in Kneipen und Diskothekan hab ich übrigens nichts. Kommt aber wahrscheinlich daher, dass ich nie dort hingehe..........

----------

Tommy, gegen eine schöne Havanna, genüsslich in Deinem neuen BiEmmDabbelju geraucht, hättest Du also auch was.

----------


## walter

der tag des rauchverbotes wird ein persönlicher feiertag. darauf habe ich jahrzehnte gewartet. mit meinen zunehmenden beschwerden in den bronchien gerade noch rechtzeitig.
in berlin wird eine halbjähriges übergangsphase zugelassen. erst dann soll´s endgültig gesetz werden.   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

> Gegen das Rauchen in Kneipen und Diskothekan hab ich übrigens nichts. Kommt aber wahrscheinlich daher, dass ich nie dort hingehe..........





> Ich warte schon Sehnsüchtig auf das Rauchverbot in Gaststätten!


Ähm, siehst Du da nicht selbst einen gewissen Widerspruch, Tommy?
Für mich ist dieses Gesetz die grösste Bevormundung des deutschen Staates mit gleichzeitig
empfindlichen Nebenwirkungen. Hoffentlich jammert dann keiner, wenn dem Bund Milliardeneinnahmen fehlen und er sichs wieder an anderer Stelle zurückholt.
Die Gastronomen werden grüssen lassen.

----------


## Samuianer

Noch nicht von der Gesetzesvorlage gehoert die, die Renten fuer den Verlust aus den Einnahmen der Tabaksteuer zum Ausgleich vorsieht?

Alle Kraftwerke abschalten, alle Autos stilllegen, Flugzeuge "grounden", ALLES was fossile Brennstoffe nutzt abschalten, runterfahren, dicht machen!

Die gesamte petrochemische Industrie verbieten!

Das waere ein konsequenter Schritt, die Macke mit dem  Rauchverbot....ist doch Augenwischerei!  ::

----------


## big_cloud

Wobei Tabak als nachwachsender Rohstoff auch noch CO2 neutral verbrennt!

----------


## Samuianer

Es schlaegt immer tollere Blueten!

Da die Raucher auf die Strasse verbannt werden stellen immer mehr Wirte diese Heizplize auf - diese aber, so will jetzt ein neunmalklueger Umweltschuetzer (Greenpeace) heraus gefunden haben  _"Bei einer durchschnittlichen Betriebsdauer von 36 Stunden in der Woche setzt ein einziger Strahler bis zu vier Tonnen Kohlendioxid im Jahr frei", sagt Greenpeace-Sprecher Jan Haase. Das entspreche dem jährlichen Verbrauch von manch einem Auto."_

Klar ist ja das ganze Jahr ueber Winter!

Propan hinterlaesst bei seinem Verbrennungsprozess weit weniger Co2 als die immer noch munter weiterhin betriebenen Fossilverbrennungsstoffverbraucher!

Wird ein Grossteil der Bevoelkerung dieses Planeten immer merkbefreiter, haben wir eventuell einen boesen, heimtueckischen Virus in der zivilisierten Welt, oder sind die Aliens schon unter uns und bestrahlen uns mit Intelligenz vernichtenden Strahlen?

 ::  

Ich glaubs nimmer.....

Leserbriefe/Posts aus dem dazugehoerigen Forum:
_"Aurum (28.12.2007, 22:12 Uhr)

Die Geister die ich rief...

Also wirklich, so langsam fragt man sich, ob die Damen und Herren der Politik noch ganz richtig ticken. Hinter der Grenze zur CSSR stehen die Dreckschleudern, wie in Polen auch. Vom restlichen Ostblock gar nicht zu reden... Und die kleine Pfarrerstochter will die Welt retten? Sollen die Wirte etwa ein Lagerfeuer vor dem Lokal entzünden? Oder Fässer, wie in der Bronx? Sicher eine gute Idee, aber der Feinstaub... "



TheWurst (28.12.2007, 21:26 Uhr)

Krank

Meine Fresse, wann hört endlich dieser krankhafte Klimawahn auf? Als ob so ein Sche*ss Heizpilz auch nur ansatzweise das Klima der Erde beeinflussen könnte...merken diese Vollidioten echt nicht, wie lächerlich die sich machen?

Diesen Kommentar der Redaktion melden

tricky_dude (28.12.2007, 20:50 Uhr)

Genau!!

Weil Raucher ja ab 01.01. in der Kälte und im Regen stehen sollen, höhö.
Die "Klimaschütezer" haben aber auch einen an der Waffel. Wahrscheinlich wird nächstes Jahr auch noch das Grillen verboten.

Diesen Kommentar der Redaktion melden

germinal (28.12.2007, 20:43 Uhr)

Wo ist eigentlich atride?

Sollte man jetzt nicht, nach dem allgemeinen Rauchverbot, vehement für ein erweitertes, spezielles Rauchverbot unter Heizpilzen streiten?
)))_

Quelle von Zitat und Link zu relevanten Artikel:
http://www.stern.de/politik/panorama...er/606387.html


*Ueber Nebenwirkungen lesen sie bitte die Packungsbeilage oder fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker!*

----------


## big_cloud

C3H8 (Propan) setzt bei der Verbrennung zusaetzlich noch H2O frei was wohl zum Anstieg der Meeresspiegel und Ueberschwemmungen fuehren wird  ::  Und erst die ganzen Autos mit Fluessiggas LPG und Erdgas CNG Antrieb

----------


## Samuianer

Apropo "Greenpeace" deswegen haben die wohl schon die Rainbow Warrior? Damitsie die naechste Sintflut ueberleben was?  :: 

Nebenbei, habe hier eine progressive Amerikanerin kennengelernt. Die war u.A. an Feldstudien in Isaan beteiligt, sie beschwerte sich das Greenpeace den Leuten durch Kampganen versucht von genmanipulierten Papaya und Maizzuechtungen abzuhalten, wobei GREENPEACE wissentlich damit weiterhin den Verbrauch von Pestiziden, Herbiziden und Fungiziden gut heisst.


"genmanipulierten" Pflanzen,  Papaya = Faeulnis-und Schimmelresistenz, Maiz = gibt es schon weltweit fast keinen "genmanipulierten" mehr! (Corn Flakes, NesVita! z.B.)

Zuechtungen sind genau genommen ebenfalls "genmanipuliert"....  ::  

"Die spinnen, die Roemer!"

----------


## walter

es geht in erster linie doch nicht um die steuern, bzw. erst sekundär.
wenn man sich in die scheisse geritten hat, warum soll man das bis zum sankt- nimmerleinstag durchziehen? wir gehen doch nicht davon aus, dass das rauchen plötzlich zu 100% aufhört. es verlagert sich der tatort und die nichtraucher geniessen einen grösseren schutz. damit ist doch beiden seiten gedient. was die raucher zuviel an freiheit hatten, wurde nun, auch durch deren eigenes verhalten, ins gegenteil verkehrt,was ich  auch nicht so ideal empfinde.
ich war gestern in 3 kneipen. zuerst in meinem lieblingssteakhouse. der wirt wurde gegen mittags zur lokalöffnung immer nervöser. er befürchtete totalausfall. so allmählich füllte sich die kneipe und war an diesem tag überdurchschnittlich belegt und zwar mit den stammgästen.
danach ging ich ins spizz, so eine art szene-kneipe. die haben sich die nebenkneipe einverleibt und dort eine raucherlounge geschaffen. ihr werdet es nicht glauben, dort sass fast keiner drin. ich sprach mit einer jungen attraktiven studentin, die im nichtraucherteil im nebenjob als kellnerin arbeitet. sie erzählte mir dass sie so happy sei, da der rauch z.t. sehr unverträglich war. sogar ihre kollegin, eine passionierte raucherin, begrüsste die änderung.
also ging ich noch in ein sehr grosses cafe am augustusplatz. dort wurde in allen räumen das rauchverbot eingeführt. als ich mich dahin mit wohlgefallen äusserte, geriet ich an eine militanten raucherin.   ::  
allen kneipen war eines gemein. es war mindestens genau so lustig (das hauptargument der raucher), die luft war fantastisch und insgesamt herrschte aufbruchstimmung. ich sah noch manche der berühmten leipzignikotinsen, denen leider die bühne genommen wurde, so dass diese von einer po- auf die andere pobacke nervös umherrutschten und dabei hilfesuchend eine neue beschäftigung für ihre vergilbten fingerchen suchten. mein wirt hat übrigens einen sehr guten einwand füer diese regelung gebracht. da sein lokal lüftungs- und haustechnisch nicht dem stand 2008 ist, wird er in zukunft durch diese gesetz enorme energiekosten einsparen.
eines dürfte allen beteiligten klar sein. zu diesem weg gibt es kein zurück.   :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Mal was neues zum Thema Rauchverbot, was ja nun auch bei uns seit dem 1.7.2008 ist. Gestern bei unseren Thai-Asia Restaurant, Schiene kennts ja. Ich wollt raus eine rauchen, entsetzte Gesichter des Personals. Dann meinte die Cheffin zu mir:

"Hier nix Rauchverbot, wir nix wissen, hat uns keiner gesagt" mit breiten grinsen im Gesicht  :cool:

----------


## Hua Hin

> Hier nix Rauchverbot, wir nix wissen, hat uns keiner gesagt" mit breiten grinsen im Gesicht


Klasse Einstellung, die aber teuer zu stehen kommen könnte.
Nichtwissen schützt auch vor Strafe nicht.
Hier in Hua Hin darf ich schon in einigen Garküchen nicht mehr rauchen.  ::  

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

> Hier nix Rauchverbot, wir nix wissen, hat uns keiner gesagt" mit breiten grinsen im Gesicht  
> 
> 
> Klasse Einstellung, die aber teuer zu stehen kommen könnte.
> Nichtwissen schützt auch vor Strafe nicht.
> Hier in Hua Hin darf ich schon in einigen Garküchen nicht mehr rauchen.  
> 
> Gruss Alex


kenne mindestens 3  Kneipen in Frankfurt wo rund um die Uhr geraucht wird,bisher hats keinen gestört da es sich um "Stammkneipen"handelt und da kaum Fremde reinkommen.
Allerdings ist es zur Zeit für mich schwer ,da ich den 5.Tag auf "Zigaretten-Entzug "bin
 ::

----------

